# FS: Drift Wood from the best of my collection - $45



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have been hanging on to these favorite pieces but time to let go 

Take all for $45 or as priced.

Floor tile is 12"x12" for reference:

#1 $10 A thin and light piece so will need to soak for a week or more before it sinks. Other pieces should sink right the way.










#2 $15 with 2 pics - pictures is not doing this piece justice



















#3 $15










#4 $15


----------



## turtlenick (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you been using these or would they need to be boiled / soaked etc?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

These been submerged for over a year. Just came out of a tank I shut down 2 days ago.

Quick rinse and they are ready to go. As noted, "should" sink right the way except the thin piece.


----------



## turtlenick (Jun 3, 2012)

Still available? I will take #2 and either #1 or #4 if you got em. I'm just in New West. Let me know


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PMed you my contact.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Weekend bump for some nice wood.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Buuuuuuuump


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Time for a bumo.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

"Bumo"???? You know this is a family-oriented site Gordon


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

#3 is really cool, if I lived closer I would snap that up, free bump for a nice guy with nice stuff!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Keri said:


> #3 is really cool, if I lived closer I would snap that up, free bump for a nice guy with nice stuff!


Thanks Keri. I have lots of "stuff" alright.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> "Bumo"???? You know this is a family-oriented site Gordon


Ok only an English tutor could understand that word 

You should check out my keyboard. I can't find 1/3 of the alphabet on there


----------



## turtlenick (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the wood  I grabbed 1 and 2 for my 55 gallon, as well as a surprise piece from the back room.
Still two pieces left, #3 and #4. They are both nice I couldn't take em all though!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Nick. 

Holding the rest for Stuart's good will projects for now. Will see if any left after this Sunday.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Let me know if you still have #3 after that  Do you still have #3 and do you think it will fit in my 6 g Eclipse that I plan to use for the school?
I already attached some plants to a small piece I have, so I have a backup. But #3 is really beautiful!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That will be a centre piece for a 6g for sure and turn that into a 5g  I will see if I have some smaller ones kicking around and PM you. Running low.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, thanks a lot in advance! I thought it could be a "bit" big 
Take your time. I could always attach the plants with transparent "thread", so I can do it in 2 months.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

All gone. Closing thread.


----------

